# Glass Glue



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

This stuff actually seems to work very well, if you have all the pieces, or want to make a chip or bruise less noticeable.. it won't fool anyone, a repair is a repair.. but if you just can't throw a broke bottle away, get some of this stuff!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

Can you pick that up in a grocery store, or do I need to get to the hardware store for that. Have one I need to fix.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

I got mine from an ACE hardware franchise.. if you.. or anyone else can't find it, just let me know, I'll hook you up!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

Lobey - I'm trying to figure out how to get a new (used) car or a new engine.... No money for any Super DEluXe glass fixing kits right now. Thinking about the new car, rather than engine, because I have 2 windows that this piece of plastic broke in and they dont stay up without duct tape, my CD player doesn't work and I can't use my high beams without blowing a fuse. 

 I like that nobody here knew all that stuff before now, though!

 On second thought, maybe I won't by the glue right now, either[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

Lobes, that's some pricey shtoff!! I'm sure it's top-o-the-line, but me collection is not worthy! Good to know, though...
 Kate... maybe the glue fairy is watching this post..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 14, 2009)

Gotta pay them unionworkers Lobey!

 $1550 approx for an engine w/36000 miles (including labor)
 $3500 2004 Kia Spectra with 44000 miles


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Gotta pay them unionworkers Lobey!
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll throw in a tube of "Instant Car Glue" []


----------



## Bixel (Aug 15, 2009)

If you want really good glue that is semi expensive, but works awesome, get UV curing glue. The same stuff they use to fix small cracks and stone chips in windshields. You dont need alot, and you just need sunlight.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 15, 2009)

Foreign made cars are cheaper because the workers who build them make a dollar a day, tolerating
 horrific  working conditions, and the cars are made of inferior steel alloys.  However, they are not a lot
 cheaper, so where is all this money going?  If you want to continue enriching the upper echelons of
 communist, socialist, dictatorship types of countries, the suffering of Americans and their families who
 have lost their jobs because greedy politicians have imported our jobs out to be done in slave labor
 camps will pale in comparison to the final reckoning.

 Foreign manufactures refuse to commit to agreement on regulations of their pollution emissions because
 that would cut into their huge profits.  Americans have sat complacently by, watching jobs fly out of the
 country, unions being busted, slapping american flag bumper stickers on their Japanese cars (this is real
 patriotism)  and now they wonder why they can't afford a freaking tube of glue.  It is time to wake up
 and smell the coffee.  

 I am sorry if I have offended anyone with my opinions.  I just see the direction things are going and fear
 for the future of my kids.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 15, 2009)

Well you picked a fine time to participate in other threads Suzanne![]



> Foreign manufactures refuse to commit to agreement on regulations of their pollution emissions because
> that would cut into their huge profits.  Americans have sat complacently by, watching jobs fly out of the
> country, unions being bustedForeign manufactures refuse to commit to agreement on regulations of their pollution emissions because
> that would cut into their huge profits.  Americans have sat complacently by, watching jobs fly out of the
> country, unions being busted


 
 And what have US car manufacturing companies done to create fuel efficient cars that those of us that do not belong to unions can afford to buy? Let's not get into Bush and the Kyoto Protocol, either.  And having jobs in Korea is not a negative thing. Not to mention they have a plant in West Point Georgia and I have family in that town. Should these Americans not be entitled to jobs? 

 Point taken, but there are plenty more points to make. Both ways.

 I'm not going to get into a political battle of wits. But things are rarely black and white. Most are shades of gray.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 15, 2009)

OK - different colors of the darn rainbow already!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 15, 2009)

If you want to make a temperary repair on a bottle or crock I would recommend just using white elmers glue. Its cheap and it will hold well. The most important part though is that you can remove it easy at a later date if you want to professionally restore the item with HXTAL. Epoxies and cyanacrylates are harder to remove.


----------



## potstone (Sep 11, 2009)

I am not familiar with Hxtal. How well does it work?
 Can it be used to help strengthen an existing crack or a spider
 crack?


----------

